# Would you buy your dream car if you can afford it?



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Like can pay it off without needing finance. Would you do it?

I was lucky enough to sold my first property for a decent profit recently, and been thinking "Should I spoil myself"... or just leave the money in the redraw of the other mortgage.

Still undecided.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 2, 2021)

If I had the cash the splash why not.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 2, 2021)

I choose it over laser surgery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> If I had the cash the splash why not.


Not to splash, likely literally just enough. Gotta eat 2 mins noodles for a week at home after the purchase though.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 2, 2021)

Nah if its just enough that's way too frivolous. I'm tight fisted.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2021)

For me a car is just a way to get from point A to point B. Sure, luxury cars have a better feel but I’d have to have a lot of money to invest in a really nice car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 2, 2021)

The roads in my town are shit so, no.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 2, 2021)

dream cars most of the time are luxury or sport cars

which translates to a (rapidly) depreciating expensive asset or even outright liability. unless your dream car is a mint secondhand toyota or honda

very hard to consider a new tesla when i can get strategic land/property at the same price, which where i live is a guaranteed appreciating asset, despite my tickles to drive one. so i probably have to rack up enough capital to make purchasing tesla feel like peanuts before buying one


Kitsune said:


> For me a car is just a way to get from point A to point B.


used to think this, until for the first time i didn't have my bacc blown out after an 8 hour drive on a lexus

so yeah, that point B matters

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2021)

A lot of my friends bought Tesla vehicles. I've been thinking about it but not sure .


----------



## Gin (Dec 3, 2021)

nah idgaf about cars besides safety features

classic cars are pretty but the maintenance wouldn't be worth it (for me)

it'd have to be a trivial sum to me for me to consider splashing out on an expensive car, very low priority


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2021)

I can't tell the differences between cars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 3, 2021)

Absolutely.

Ford Raptor and AMG e63s combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 3, 2021)

Obviously.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 3, 2021)

It's relative and depends on how rich I am.

If I had 100 Million dollars, then I would buy whatever I wanted. So yes to my dream car.

If I had 5 Million dollars, I wouldn't buy my dream car, even if I could afford it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A lot of my friends bought Tesla vehicles. I've been thinking about it but not sure .


Peer pressure can be a real bitch. My brother drives a Mercedes and plan on buy it my father a Lexus... And I'm driving Toyota

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Peer pressure can be a real bitch. My brother drives a Mercedes and plan on buy it my father a Lexus... And I'm driving Toyota



lmao I hear you. I don't see the gusy who bought the Teslas a lot. But to your point they might have pressured each other


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2021)

sorry boys, but when i dream- it ain't about cars 

in fact, one of my fav past times is asking my man ridiculous questions about motorsports and cars. 

eventually he gets so exasperated with my logic that he starts laughing. that is my super power.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Dec 3, 2021)

Try before you buy


----------



## Shrike (Dec 3, 2021)

In the situation you're describing (having just enough) no. But in general yeah, I like driving so having a nice car is something I like spending money on.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 4, 2021)

na. Cars devalue super fast and just get you from A to B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 4, 2021)

i wouldnt buy stupidly expensive car like ferrari just because i can afford to...

tho my dream would be something useful like camping truck or something

but if i really well off and can spare my money i would buy some old jap car and race it (like track day or something)

RX 7, or RX 8
maybe Evo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 4, 2021)

Perrin said:


> na. Cars devalue super fast and just get you from A to B


Are there cars that go up in value? I hear that is the case for maybe Lexus? and those cars from the 1960's that are now hard to get, but I think that's the case with a lot of old items that are hard to get


----------



## Perrin (Dec 4, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Are there cars that go up in value? I hear that is the case for maybe Lexus? and those cars from the 1960's that are now hard to get, but I think that's the case with a lot of old items that are hard to get


Yeah, old school defenders too. But not sure how that market will float when petrol/diesel is no longer a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 4, 2021)

never cared much about cars

a nice house is way more important than me then what kind of car I own

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A lot of my friends bought Tesla vehicles. I've been thinking about it but not sure .



one of my friends bought a new telsa before paying off her student debt, no idea what she was thinking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> one of my friends bought a new telsa before paying off her student debt, no idea what she was thinking


Same reason why your other friend have a $10k hang bag, using her CC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> one of my friends bought a new telsa before paying off her student debt, no idea what she was thinking



lmao holy hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2021)

I always wanted to have a jeep  but i agree  there’s more important things  but if it is part of your wish list and at this moment you meet the necessary conditions go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2021)

I have to ask - what is your dream car?

Tough - I'd like to say reasonable things like put it towards the new house, invest it, or just sit on all that cabbage and know it's there. But standing in front of a lusted after car (and knowing you could be going down the road in no time flat free and clear) is insanely difficult.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

Karasu said:


> I have to ask - what is your dream car?


Don't have one. Not really into cars. 

But was thinking Tesla due to all the hype at the moment. 

Maybe after my next investment property pays off. We will see.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> one of my friends bought a new telsa before paying off her student debt, no idea what she was thinking


Strategic financial decisions doesn't always translate to being flashy. You can't show off clearing debts, but you can flaunt high end cars. Some people really need that aspect in life, and cars are one of the best outlets for it. I mean, imagine flexing property

"Yo, look at this strategic, but totally average duplex smack dab in the middle downtown with still ongoing development plans for the next decade....?"

Vs.

"Hey. *rolls off tesla window/revvs lambo*"


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

Can't drive. Rather have a really fast horse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Can't drive. Rather have a really fast horse.


why not a bike then?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> why not a bike then?



Horses are better. Think about it, cyclists can't get past fences. Not a problem for a horse though. Horses are important for jousting and tramping down your enemies. You can also use a horse for your Witcher cosplay. Horses are like big radiators that keep you warm in the cold. Horses are also loyal and cuddly. You can even get horses to pull carts of heavy items which will be useful when the petrol runs out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Horses are better. Think about it, cyclists can't get past fences. Not a problem for a horse though. Horses are important for jousting and tramping down your enemies. You can also use a horse for your Witcher cosplay. Horses are like big radiators that keep you warm in the cold. Horses are also loyal and cuddly. You can even get horses to pull carts of heavy items which will be useful when the petrol runs out.


Bikes don't poop though.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> Bikes don't poop though.



Yes which is another point against the bike. Poop can be used as fertiliser and can be sold on. Furthermore, the ability to have a horse shit on the doorstep of someone you don't like is a fantastic benefit in of itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 6, 2021)

i think horse is expensive to maintain


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i think horse is expensive to maintain



Yeah. They are very cheap to buy though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 6, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah. They are very cheap to buy though


And when they die that’sa good three years of pritt stick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

Perrin said:


> And when they die that’sa good three years of pritt stick


 
Sad but true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 6, 2021)

Personally then, yes I would. 

I guess it would have to be like I owned another car that was my daily driver. Also, I would want to live somewhere I could drive it year around. That may sound stupid, but road salt and magnesium chloride kills cars - not to mention that my dream car wouldn't be a snow/ice safe vehicle. I feel as though a car like this is a lot like my bike where I live - there is a riding season and you put it away for the winter and early spring (which sucks).


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 6, 2021)

I would save it... but I'm a bit biased in that I don't have much of an opinion over cars and thus don't have a dream car. I suppose for me, a dream car would be one that automatically drives me everywhere, but I don't know that I trust those at this point.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 6, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Horses are better. Think about it, cyclists can't get past fences. Not a problem for a horse though. Horses are important for jousting and tramping down your enemies. You can also use a horse for your Witcher cosplay. Horses are like big radiators that keep you warm in the cold. Horses are also loyal and cuddly. You can even get horses to pull carts of heavy items which will be useful when the petrol runs out.


you glossed over the green eco saving aspect. thing has practically infinite gas mileage (grass mileage? miles per fodder?), with pretty much free fuel virtually everywhere. not to mention they're also functionally sentient lawnmowers. want a fresh new ride? hook em up with another horse no prob

totally worth the crotch sore

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2021)

Schneider said:


> much free fuel


the food is more expensive than fuel


----------



## Zooted (Dec 7, 2021)

I look at everything in a strategic manner when it comes to money. With spare cash, I wouldn't spend it on luxury goods but rather invest it to gain more returns. Eventually, you'll be able to buy a luxury car with investments alone. Tbh Tesla is great! It's an investment in my eyes if you need a car.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)

So many sensible people here. I remember when I was younger most of my friends have skyline and we were all living with our parents


----------



## Perrin (Dec 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> So many sensible people here. I remember when I was younger most of my friends have skyline and we were all living with our parents


A little bit of luxury is nice. Recommend Volvo’s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2021)

wibisana said:


> the food is more expensive than fuel


im feeding it wild grass (horse pertalite)


----------



## Perrin (Dec 7, 2021)

Schneider said:


> im feeding it wild grass (horse pertalite)


Grass doesn’t exactly grow on trees mate


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Grass doesn’t exactly grow on trees mate


southeast asian tropical climate baby, them grass growing virtually everywhere except my bald spot 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2021)

Schneider said:


> southeast asian tropical climate baby, them grass growing virtually everywhere except my bald spot
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i know we have "elephan" grass which are feeding for cattle and horse but it cant cut itself and get transported into the barn.

cost to hire a person to cut the grass will outweight cost buying fuel for motorcycle


----------



## Perrin (Dec 7, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i know we have "elephan" grass which are feeding for cattle and horse but it cant cut itself and get transported into the barn.
> 
> cost to hire a person to cut the grass will outweight cost buying fuel for motorcycle


Neigh.
Five acres of hay will feed five horses and cost £500.
Five cars at ten thousand miles a year would cost £2500


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 7, 2021)

Horses need to reclaim the streets. Streets were designed for horses centuries before cars came along. Let's take it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2021)

my dream car is an armored vehicle
j/k


----------



## Perrin (Dec 7, 2021)

Jim said:


> my dream car is an armored vehicle
> j/k


Under cladding for snow drifts and kerbs is good, and additional clearance. So most SUVs.
Bought my wife a fancy SUV earlier this year which is pretty fun with winter modes we’ve started testing out as the cold comes in.


----------

